# How long for blood results?



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, I've just had my hormone profile bloods yesterday which should all be back by tomorrow, if they are all ok I will have the rest of my bloods taken next week.
I've been told that the chromosome bloods take the longest to come back - up to 6 wks! How long in reality did it take for all your bloods to come back (at a private clinic rather than nhs)? I'm hoping that it's quicker than 6 wks as I can't be matched or start anything until then.
Thanks xx


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

My chromosome took about 4 weeks to come back with private clinic. I waited about 2.5 months to be matched in total and by then I had seen donor nurse, consultant,compulary councillor, and had antral follicile count. From matching I waited another month to start treatment!
Think with egg share you need to be aware that the wait is always longer than regular ivf and once matched, timings are around receipent rather than you.

Good luck and i hope the times flys


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, I'm hoping the bloods will take nearer 4 than 6 weeks! I've seen the cons, nurse, counsellor, etc already literally all I'm needing are bloods & to be matched. Aparently the waiting list for donor eggs is about 12 months at the Lister, so they think they'll find me a match within a few days! But I'll certainly try to prepare myself for a longer wait.
Thank you xx


----------

